# What is going on?!?



## Mel (Aug 31, 2006)

*Hi There, 
Well I have had my little munchin for over a year now. He is about a year and 4 months. He has always been a fairly well behaved cat until recently. He has now decided to scratch at just about anything. ( I cut his nails frequently) and jump up on the counters ( He has never done this before) Sleep in the kitchen sink, and just tonight he decided he was going to poo on the bathroom floor and hide it under the bath mat and then pee in the tub.
I can't understand why he would start doing this now. Our routine at home hasn't changed at all, his diet is the same he get's loads of attention( he's an only child) 
Has this happened to anybody else and if so do you know why and more importantly how to make him stop. It seems to be a full time job to get him to stop misbehaving.
If anyone has any suggestions PLEASE Let me know what I can do.
Thank you 
Mel*


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

HAs he been fixed yet? Also, he probally needs lots of play and exersize, my 6yr cat still is very active, and needs plenty to wear her out.


----------



## Mel (Aug 31, 2006)

He had been fixed about 6 months ago if not more. We make sure to play with him as much as we can, as soon as I get home from work he isn't out of my sight for hours.


----------



## Mel (Aug 31, 2006)

Well he has gone and peed in the tub again I don't understand. He must be doing it because he is upset at me for some reason. I know that his food bowl was empty this morning. But it happens from time to time and he has never peed in the tub. I also gae him his food before he did it.
What is wrong with my little Terry?
We are thinking about adopting an older cat (He is in a home full of cats and dogs that pick on him so he needs to be somewhere with less animals) But I don't know if two males is a good idea and if Terry would be very happy with the new situation especially with the new behavior problems or maybe do you think that would make him calm down a bit to have a big brother in the house?? :?


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

I think it may call for a full medical check-up, best before you introduce another cat into the situation.


----------



## Mel (Aug 31, 2006)

Should I make sure that both cat's get a full medical?
My Terry had just been to the vet for a check up and nothing seemed to be wrong. I found out that he was severly allergiac to vaccines a while ago.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Probally good idea to get both being the other one is a senior, I was really trying to say to get the one cleared of any medical problem like urinary tract infection or kidney or something else. They can start going outside the litterbox because they have pain when the eliminate that they associate with the litterbox.


----------



## Mel (Aug 31, 2006)

Would he poo on the floor intead of his litter because of a urinary track infection? 
And he only seems to pee in the bath when we are home. He will cry for a little bit and then as soon as we aren't paying attention he goes for the tub. I noticed that he is using his litter as well. Could it be that he didi it that one time and I haven't been able to get rid of the scent so he continues to go there? :x


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Mel, when a cat's behavior changes all of a sudden often it means he's trying to tell you something. The first thing is to rule out medical reasons. Many times cats who take to peeing on smooth surfaces (like a tub) or on soft things (like bedding) turn out to have urinary tract infections. This just happened to me and my Twinkie. So I'd suggest you take him to the vet.

You're on target about the scent, too. The scent needs to be completely eliminated or it signals to him that it's OK to go there again. Use an enzyme-based cat urine cleaner like "Nature's Miracle" and follow directions scrupulously.


----------



## Mel (Aug 31, 2006)

Well I took my little monster to the vet and there was nothing wrong medically. I guess he is lonley which is understandable we are gone most of the day. 

He was alone over the weekend and no pee in the tub. He has only done it once in the past few days. I think he might be angry with My husband, he seems pee in the tub only when he is home. I made a small journal about when it happened so when I brought him to the vet I could give them an idea of what was happeing. 

I am hoping that when we get him his new friend he will settle down a bit and it would be nice to know that he has someone to play with during the day.

Thank you for all of your advice.

Oh the vet mentiones that there would normally be blood in the urine, hass anyone else heard this before?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I think you misunderstood your vet. Blood in the urine isn't normal. Blood in the urine indicates a urinary tract problem of one kind or another.


----------



## Mel (Aug 31, 2006)

No I know that it isn't normal if there is blood in the urine, He mentioned that the sign of a urine infection would be blood in the urin.


----------



## Mel (Aug 31, 2006)

Well new new's on the little monster. He has stopped peeing in the tub but has now perceded to pee on the bed, on top of my boyfriend while he was sleeping. If I don't fix this problem soon the boyfriend is going to lose it.:twisted: It didn't make any sense. I cuddled with him for over an hour before i got up to go to work this morning and then he was with me in the shower ect. normal behavior for him. As I was getting he dressed he hopped up on the bed and gave my boyfriend a golden shower.
If it isn't a urinary track infection, how can I make my baby happy? [/color]


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Did the vet do a urinalysis?


----------



## Mel (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes he did. And everything with him was fine.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

If you're sure it's behavioral, then bringing in another cat would be likely to make it worse, not better, because stress usually amplifies behavior problems. There's got to be some trigger. If you can remember what was going on in the household just before the first incident, that might provide a clue as to why he's doing this.


----------



## Mel (Aug 31, 2006)

That's the problem right now, nothing has changed and this morning it was just normal morning routine, when he peed on the bed.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, right now is irrelevant. It's the trigger that started this behavior, if you can find it. The current behavior is just reinforcement. The trigger may no longer exists. He's just doing it because he's been doing it.

I'm not sure that makes any sense. It does to me, but sorry if I didn't communicate it. :wink:


----------



## Mel (Aug 31, 2006)

Well in general nothing has changed in his life (or our's ) since the day we got him. He has just been a pest latley and probably being scolded more than usual but he has been doing things he is not supposed too (besides the peeing) He knows he isn't supposed to di it either. He lies down as soon as we tell him no or jumps off the counter ect. as soon as we notice to make it seem like he was never there. The only thing I can think of is he is bored during the day and when we get home he wants us to beaware of his disatisfaction. I am thinking about maybe taking him to another vet for a second opinion.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I think the second opinion is a good idea. And ask the vet about feline behavioral consultants in your area, too. That's the route you might have to take.

You may be right about this cat being bored. However, taking on the responsibilities and obligations of another cat without knowing that for sure would seem to me to be a chancy solution.

Maybe you just have to ease up on the less burdensome behavioral issues, like the counter jumping and so on. It's easy to find ways of living with those behaviors, whereas eliminating outside the litter box can be a really expensive problem, not to mention disgusting.


----------



## Mel (Aug 31, 2006)

Well got home from work today and there was no mess. I went in to clean his litter box and he perceded to poo on the carpet in the hall way and cover it with a blanket ( the one he peed on this morning). 
I guess I might just have to stop being so picky about what he jumps on. I just wanted my kitchen to be cat hair free.
He must be really mad at us.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

The behaviorists would say that cats aren't vindictive and that they don't do things to get even. Even so, sometimes their behavior seems suspiciously like those human characteristics they're not supposed to have. :roll:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

*I sympathize*

Hi, this is my first post. I sympathize with your situation. My 2-year old female cat, after 7 months of perfect behavior after adopting her from the shelter, has decided that peeing on my bed is a fun thing. The pattern was always the same . . . a relaxed visit to my bed first thing in the morning, followed by a couple shorter visits, followed by peeing. I really hated giving up the mornings in bed with her, but this was getting ridiculous! It has happened about 8 times now. Our latest tactic is to close the bedroom door after she leaves the first time, and we've now gone 5 days pee-free!!! We really don't think it's a UTI because it's intermittent. I was told that if it were a UTI, it would come out in little bits at a time, not a full "load" like she has been doing. Any advice??[/img]


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

> * I was told that if it were a UTI, it would come out in little bits at a time, not a full "load" like she has been doing. Any advice?*


Go see a Vet, we could only geuss at the symptoms, and to be sure some test are going to have to be done. That part about "come out in little bits at a time" may apply to some cases, but that is a generalization. You and I both want your cat to be healthy, then if it is a behavior problem, start with 2 litter boxes, cat-attract litter, and keep those litter boxes cleared, as I have a prima-donna who will poop on the floor if she smells anything fresh in her boxes. Good luck.


----------



## Mel (Aug 31, 2006)

My little Terry had stopped his using the bathroom as a litter box until just recently. He has pooed on the floor again and covered it up with the bath mat and just 5 minutes ago he decided he was going to pee on another mat in the bathroom. He always tries to hide it as well. He is completly healthy and has been getting even more attention than usual.
If it doesn't stop though either we are going to have to go or get rid of him which I really don't want to do.


----------

